# I need a flexible top link



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

This old man did a good job describing how useful a flexible top link is.






I've been searching online for an actual flexible top link, instead of using a chain, but can't find anything. Can anyone recommend a company who makes them?

Thanks!


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Newer Brush mowers have it built in.

There are some alternative parts but flex is limited.

When I get to the field I just unhook top link....problem solved.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't believe that there is such a thing. You would probably get the same effect if you adjusted the hydraulic control knob between your feet, under the seat, using the regular top link.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

pioneerman
Other than a chain I've never seen a flexible centerlink. I'm curious your need for a flexible center link? 

Most 3 pt implements I've ever seen with a few exceptions that required any type of center link attachment flexibility it was built into the implement not the centerlink.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> pioneerman
> Other than a chain I've never seen a flexible centerlink. I'm curious your need for a flexible center link?
> 
> Most 3 pt implements I've ever seen with a few exceptions that required any type of center link attachment flexibility it was built into the implement not the centerlink.



I agree, Jim.......I have ben around farm equipment all my life (I am over 50 now) and never seen a flexible top link for a 3 point hitch and never had the need for one........


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Hydro top link is as flexible as it gets....Out of my budget and not needed on my 955.

By flex......I assume they mean Movement Fore & aft.
This only to me relates to Brush Mowers where your land Ain't Flat...Like mine.

I got tired of watching the tiny pivot part bottom out in each direction and I simply Ditch the top link once I'm down to the field and have no worries.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> This old man did a good job describing how useful a flexible top link is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are hydraulic top-links and linear electric top-links. 

Now, I'm not a rich man nor poor man, just one who needs things done out of necessity. So, my flexible top-link is a basic shock absorber. It works perfectly. I have 2 of them. One is a 11-inch stroke and the other a 7-inch stroke. 

Now, if someone was clever enough, an air gas charged shock absorber where you can adjust the pressure would be the overall ideal type to use. It beats the chains any day. It provides enough cushion to keep tractor and attachment from taking a hard beating too. 

And if you are really inventive, a mountain bike coil-over-shock adjustable can work too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

We had nearly 3 inches of rain. So today I graded the gravel drive again, else pot holes come quickly. So, I made sure to snap a few images of the shock on the tractor before heading out to grade.


----------



## Hootowl (12 mo ago)

Isn't that what the float setting is for?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

"Float" for loader buckets and "Depth" control for 3 point linkages, and a lot of smaller tractors don't have depth control.


----------



## Hootowl (12 mo ago)

FredM said:


> "Float" for loader buckets and "Depth" control for 3 point linkages, and a lot of smaller tractors don't have depth control.


The YT359c I just ordered has two rear hydraulics. One has a float mode.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hootowl said:


> The YT359c I just ordered has two rear hydraulics. One has a float mode.


The YT359C would not be classed as a small tractor and it is a newer model!!.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> We had nearly 3 inches of rain. So today I graded the gravel drive again, else pot holes come quickly. So, I made sure to snap a few images of the shock on the tractor before heading out to grade.
> 
> View attachment 80837


Now that's an interesting idea! How does it work? I'm about to do some major work on my driveway and I'm looking for ideas to make my life easier!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Hootowl said:


> Isn't that what the float setting is for?


I think it’s best qualified as ‘float’ is a function of a 3position scv(hydraulics) - ‘draft’ is 3pt. hitch depth control. B.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Now that's an interesting idea! How does it work? I'm about to do some major work on my driveway and I'm looking for ideas to make my life easier!


1st and foremost, you need to know the distance from the tractor top-link mount to the attachment mount when the attachment is totally LEVEL for use. This tells you the solid setting of a normal top-link. Next add about 3 to 4 inches of travel for the shock to have. For SCUT and small tractors with limited height lifting, 3 to 4 inches is ideal. For larger CUTs, the 5 to 7 inches is ideal. Not all machines are the same, so you would need to do some trial and error first. That's why I have a 7 and 11 inch stroke on my shocks. They were free a I replaced them from my vehicles. The 11 inch one is overkill. If I had a pond scoop, I could grab from a dirt or gravel pile, drag and lift the 3PT control to dump evenly as I went along. I really seldom use the 11 incher.

The shock allows the blade attachment to use its full weight on the gravel. With a solid top-link, that isn't possible. The shock allows the blade weight to help force the 3PT lower arms down and not bounce while grading. I've seen people add a 30 or 55 gallon drum onto their blade for grading. Using the shock eliminates mounting the drums of water.

With the shock, you need to understand its behavior. With the 3PT control fully up, the blade will curl forward towards the rear wheels more than before by the length you added of the extend of the shock. You add 2 to 5 inches, it 'could' come in that much. Now with the shock piston pointed towards the blade, there is nearly no curl. Only put the blade down when the tractor is NOT mowing. Then with it down start off slow. When the blade becomes level you can move along normally. (updated paragraph) 

Depending on the shock setup and the curl, do not use the blade fully down in reverse IF you installed the shock in reverse. Made sure the piston side of the shock faces the blade. Then going in reverse will retract the shock and work exactly like a top-link. (updated paragraph) 

Like any new item done with a machine, check out its pros and cons before just running with it.

Old road graders work great because the upward movement is rigid and the weight keeps it there. With a 3PT, the blade can bounce and give poor results. Having downward weight helps with the grading.

PS, the 3PT lift control really helps with the shock positioning of the extend and retract whilst mowing. It will behave like a float to some degree. While mowing, the 3PT control only needs to move a little up or down.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hootowl said:


> Isn't that what the float setting is for?


With these 80s machines, float was optional. Mine has none. Not even draft control of the 3PT, even though 1/2 the hardware for mounting a draft control on my machine is actually there.  I bet it had it originally. A salvage JD850 or JD950 would have the hardware to complete it.


----------



## Hootowl (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> With these 80s machines, float was optional. Mine has none. Not even draft control of the 3PT, even though 1/2 the hardware for mounting a draft control on my machine is actually there.  I bet it had it originally. A salvage JD850 or JD950 would have the hardware to complete it.


My 336 had the draft control intact and working. Sold the tractor last week.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hootowl said:


> View attachment 80872
> 
> 
> My 336 had the draft control intact and working. Sold the tractor last week.


Yep because it was a Yanmar US domestic and not Gray Market. 

Even the JD 850, 950, 1050 were all optional for draft control and for SCV per the TM1192. 
My old JD850 didn't have it either.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

SOO

Your saying ..Down was just ground level?

Nothing more.

I guess its been forever since I used that type system ..on a YM160......I think.

So position controll vs up or gravity/down


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

There was never a Ford tractor built that had anything but power up or gravity down.
As you may know Ford and Ferguson wrote the book on the 3 point hitch.
Over the years they had:
1) Draft control.
2) Draft OR position control.
3) Draft WITH position control.
But never power down.


----------

